

Introducing New, More Engaging Advertising Formats - joeyespo
http://yodel.yahoo.com/blogs/general/35535678-195506880.html

======
programminggeek
Yahoo's home page is a traffic monster. Getting better advertising on there is
a smart move. They can't do much with their search ads as they are tied to
Bing for another few years. Thus, innovating where they can is smart.
Hopefully they build back towards being relevant.

